# Headbadges, I made one!



## volksboy57 (Sep 16, 2012)

working through tutorials on acid etching, and experimenting with my vinyl plotter, I made a custom headbadge. 




My friend came to me with the artwork, so i vectorized it, cleaned it up, plotted it out in vinyl, etched it, colored it and cut it out. The color is just sharpie marker. I dont have a clue how to do it correctly. you can see my steps here:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/39956471@N06/  The other badges are just my personal experiments. 

This badge is going on a wacky worksman straightbar fixie bike. Ill get photos of that when I can!

thanks Cycletruck for your tutorial!!http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45405&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 7, 2012)

I made a badge for a member of my car club too!  


These things take a long time to make!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! those are great!!


----------

